# Guys...say a little prayer for......



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Mr Bill"...he's in the hospital with a lot of trouble. Main thing is one BIG arse kidney stone..to be removed surgicially (I think) today.. Quite a few other side problems as well...

Please send up a few hard prayers for Bill...He is one of the good guys...

Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sending up for a quick easy process and recovery


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

bill said:


> Sending up for a quick easy process and recovery


 X2


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

unless something changed, they had him in for surgery on Tuesday and were not successful in removing the stone. 

he's supposed to go back to the doc on Monday or Tuesday, and possibly attempt removal again on Thursday or Friday of next week.

Bill and Linda are both on Facebook, so you could add them there if you like. 

best wishes Bill!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Keepin you both in our Prayers!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

See Shawn's post. We are home. He is resting. Still have a bleeding issue. You are welcom to call or drop by. He will seethe Dr Mon might get the cath out and schedule surgery a different way for hopefully next Thursday if not Friday Catherine stone can not pass and may have to be "blasted" then removed. Monday we will know. Thanks


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. Kidney stones are no fun.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL...thanks for the update. Please keep us posted. gb


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Prayers sent to the Man Above for y'all

WT


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent. Kidney stones are no fun at all..........


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

aw man. Good luck Bill. Prayers going up


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Prayers sent up


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks guys...ya'll are the greatest....


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent up... And a fast recovery...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up for ya MR. Bill


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers for you Bill.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bill Berry update—we saw the doctor this morning the catheter is OUT ! He will have surgery to remove the kidney stone tomorrow at 2:30PM. Thanks to all for your concern and prayers.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the update!! Keeping you both n my prayers!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Praying hard, Linda.. Bill is too young to be having all this misery... That's supposed to be reserved for us old folks...and..believe me...it is.....


----------

